# Canon Launches New 4K UHD Portable Zoom Broadcast Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2017)

```
<em>The New Broadcast Lenses Feature 45x Zoom, The Highest Zoom Ratio in Their Class</em></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., November 1, 2017</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today two new portable 4K UHD broadcast lenses for use with broadcast cameras featuring 2/3-inch sensors: the <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/professional-video-solutions/broadcast-lenses?cm_sp=pvs-_-hp-_-bctv-lenses" target="blank">Canon CJ45ex9.7B 4K UHD Portable Zoom Lens</a> provides users with the highest zoom ratio in its class, and the <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/professional-video-solutions/broadcast-lenses?cm_sp=pvs-_-hp-_-bctv-lenses" target="blank">Canon CJ45ex13.6B 4K UHD Portable Zoom Lens</a> features both the highest zoom ratio and longest focal length in its class.</p>
<p>The Canon CJ45ex9.7B and CJ45ex13.6B lenses both feature a broad 45x zoom ratio and wide-angle focal length of 9.7 mm to 437 mm and 13.6 mm to 612 mm, respectively. Both telephoto zoom lenses are ideal pieces of equipment for Electronic Field Production (EFP) broadcast applications including wildlife/nature, sports, live events, documentaries, and helicopter/aerial. Additionally, both lenses are well suited for mid-size broadcast vans and surveillance applications.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-32043 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-lens-slant-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-slant-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-slant-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-slant-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-13-6-lens-slant-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-13-6-lens-slant-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-13-6-lens-slant-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-13-6-lens-slant-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-lens-left-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-left-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-left-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-left-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-13-6-lens-left-nohood-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-13-6-lens-left-nohood-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-13-6-lens-left-nohood-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-13-6-lens-left-nohood-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-lens-ottom-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-ottom-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-ottom-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-ottom-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-lens-top-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-top-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-top-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-top-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-lens-topfront-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-topfront-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-topfront-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-topfront-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-launches-new-4k-uhd-portable-zoom-broadcast-lenses/cj45-lens-rear-lores/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-rear-loRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-rear-loRes-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/cj45-lens-rear-loRes-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>“As the demand for more 4K UHD broadcasting continues to grow, Canon is constantly developing high-quality products to provide producers and broadcasters with outstanding optical performance,”said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A. “The CJ45ex9.7B and CJ45ex13.6B both support a variety of broadcast applications, enabling users to capture breathtaking 4K UHD image quality in a form factor that is both lightweight and compact.”</p>


<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The CJ45ex9.7B and CJ45ex13.6B both employ Canon proprietary optical design technology that features optimal lens positioning using both fluorite and Ultra-low Dispersion (UD) glass. The use of these lens elements enable users to capture high-quality 4K UHD imagery from the center of the imaging field to the periphery and across the entire zoom range, making them ideal for a variety of shooting situations—from close-up shots all the way to wide shots such as panoramic views of large venues.</p>
<p>The form factor and operational controls of the lenses will be very familiar to users who have previously operated one of Canon’s award-winning HD lenses. The lenses are designed to meet the demands of the on-the-go broadcast shooter where lightweight and compact are key advantages, comparable to HD super telephoto lenses. Both lenses feature three 20-pin connectors for zoom control, focus control and access to the virtual terminal, even in full servo setup with focus and zoom controllers connected. Futhermore, a 16-bit absolute value encoder in the digital drive unit helps eliminate the need for any initialization, enabling users to simply turn on the camera and begin shooting.</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong></p>
<p>The CJ45ex9.7B 4K UHD Portable Zoom Lens is scheduled to be available in April 2018<sup>*</sup>, while the CJ45ex13.6B will be available in May 2018<sup>*</sup>. For full product specifications and more information on these lenses and the full-line of Canon 4K Broadcast Lenses please visit, <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/professional-video-solutions/broadcast-lenses?cm_sp=pvs-_-hp-_-bctv-lenses" target="blank"><b>https://www.usa.canon.com/bctv-lenses</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Nov 2, 2017)

I'll never be able to afford one, but it sure sounds sweet


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 2, 2017)

Talking about 2018 releases, just in time for big-budget planning. These should be in the $40k+ range. Believe they are B4 mount, whcih theoretically you could adapt to use on MFT if you're on a budget.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 2, 2017)

Waiting for the Meta-Bones M mount adapter... ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2017)

That's the largest EF 50mm prime I've ever seen.

#goodgrief


----------



## hendrik-sg (Nov 3, 2017)

@ Ahsanford

With as many CA's as the new 85mm has, your next 50mm may be even worse. On top, maybe you get the vignetting of the 16-35iii, so you will maybe value what you have in your old 50 1.4 :-[


----------



## banballclub (Dec 12, 2017)

it very smart


----------

